# Review: Sigma 24-105 f/4 DG OS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15199"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15199">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From The-Digital-Picture

</strong>Bryan at The Digital Picture has completed his review of the new <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1009621-REG/sigma_635_101_24_105mm_f4_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 24-105 f/4 DG OS Art series lens</a>. This lens retails for around $899 USD, and by the looks of the review, that’s a bargain of a price. This lens has already begun shipping for the Canon mount.</p>
<p><strong>Says Bryan

</strong><em>“I’ve tested a lot of lenses that made me anxious to move on. This is not one of them. I would have no problem making this my primary general purpose lens.</em></p>
<p><em>The Sigma 24-105mm f/4.0 DG OS HSM Art Lens’ long focal length range will take a broad swath out of your angle of view needs. This great-looking lens is a joy to use and the results from it are even exciting to view. For a reasonable price, the Sigma 24-105mm f/4.0 DG OS HSM Art Lens reliably delivers the excellent image quality you are looking for from your DSLR camera.”</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-24-105mm-f-4.0-DG-OS-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx" target="_blank">Read the full review</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1009621-REG/sigma_635_101_24_105mm_f4_dg_os.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 24-105 f/4 DG OS $899</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## vscd (Dec 14, 2013)

Sadly, once again no weathersealing ;/ Isn't that something an "always-on"-lense *HAS* to be written on the *MUST*-List? The IQ is nice, but Sigma shouln't forget that Canon's KitLense 24-105 is on the market for ages and in hundreds below 600$.

Otherwise, I like the new way Sigma thinks 8) The Art Line is the right way.


----------



## vscd (Dec 15, 2013)

> If you look for the price of the Canon 24-105L/F4 on Canon's website then:



Thanks for showing me the price from canon, but I think you know the real marketprices. And yes, new lenses have to compete with older existing ones.



> Un, no. Most people will quite taking photographs due to the elements well before their equipment is in danger. Do you think most of the 24-105's that Canon have sold get used in the rain? Most people will want to be inside and out of the rain first.



Most of the 24-105 were just the first lenses on a fullframebody and yes they would've been sold without sealing, too. But I think if you're working serious with photography there are a lot of situations when you need the weathersealings. At least I do. On a Lense with a pricetag at some hundred dollars there should be some pennies left for some rubberbands.


----------



## steliosk (Dec 16, 2013)

is this lens soft even at f/8 or is it just me?

http://www.lenstip.com/389.12-Lens_review-Sigma_A_24-105_mm_f_4_DG_OS_HSM_Sample_shots.html


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 16, 2013)

vscd said:


> > Un, no. Most people will quite taking photographs due to the elements well before their equipment is in danger. Do you think most of the 24-105's that Canon have sold get used in the rain? Most people will want to be inside and out of the rain first.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the 24-105 were just the first lenses on a fullframebody and yes they would've been sold without sealing, too. But I think if you're working serious with photography there are a lot of situations when you need the weathersealings. At least I do. On a Lense with a pricetag at some hundred dollars there should be some pennies left for some rubberbands.



Personally, when the weather starts to look iffy, I carry a small umbrella. I know my gear is sealed or partially sealed, but I don't trust it not to leak. A good raincoat and an umbrella keeps me shooting and the camera dry.


----------



## candc (Dec 16, 2013)

vscd said:


> > If you look for the price of the Canon 24-105L/F4 on Canon's website then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does weather sealing really even work on this or any other pumper/extending type zoom lens? It has to let air in somewhere.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2013)

candc said:


> Does weather sealing really even work on this or any other pumper/extending type zoom lens? It has to let air in somewhere.



Weathersealing is one of those concepts that is really hard to measure. There are no universally accepted metrics about the extent of weathersealing. Weathersealing does not mean weatherproof.

I take any "weathersealing" with several large grains of salt.

I don't think the Sigma 24-105 is marketed for Canon users. I think that Nikon users will be more interested in this as they don't have a simular specced lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Does weather sealing really even work on this or any other pumper/extending type zoom lens? It has to let air in somewhere.
> ...



+1. I hate the term "weathersealing" too. Weather-resistant or water resistent would be better. With the term weathersealing, some people assume that the lenses are airtight, which they are not.


----------

